# MSI A6000 - Replacement Parts



## LastKings (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an MSI A6000 laptop and I need some replacement parts for it. Such as, a left hinge cover, 2 keyboard keys, and a new battery pack. I have taken some pictures of the hinge, which I will post on this discussion forum. Anyways, I need to know where I can get all these replacement parts for a decent price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you contacted the manufacturer or checked any local PC shops?


----------



## LastKings (Dec 4, 2011)

The manufacturer only has bundle parts and local computer shops charge way to much.


----------

